# Why the sudden turn around from Pfizer and the FDA



## squatting dog (Nov 18, 2021)

In a direct contradiction to the lip service that was spewed and touted in the media back in 2020, it seems the FDA no longer wants transparency to the general pubic. 

In response to a Freedom of Information Act request (FOIA) filed over three months ago, in August of 2021, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has asked a federal judge for 55 years to review its data before releasing it to the public in its entirety.
The data refers to the FDA’s decision to license what is now known as the Comirnaty vaccine against Covid-19, produced by Pfizer in collaboration with BioNTech. Back in November of 2020, when considering Pfizer-BioNTech’s request for emergency use authorization (EUA) of
its product, the FDA promised that:
“In keeping with the FDA’s commitment to ensuring full transparency, dialogue and efficiency, the Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee … will meet to discuss the totality and safety and effectiveness data provided … The FDA understands there is tremendous public interest regarding vaccines for COVID-19. We remain committed to keeping the public informed about the evaluation of the data … so that once available, the public and the medical community can have trust and confidence in receiving the vaccine for our families and ourselves.”

Then, In September of 2021, when amending its EUA to include booster doses, the FDA reiterated its commitment to transparency, writing:
“As we learn more about the safety and effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccines … we will continue to evaluate the rapidly changing science and keep the public informed…”

The FDA noted at the time that it was studying data provided not only by Pfizer-BioNTech, but also from the “Israeli Ministry of Health, the University of Bristol, U.K. and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention [CDC].”

One is forced to ask WHY?


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2021)

LOL - _*“As we learn more about the safety and effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccines* … we will continue to evaluate the rapidly changing science and keep the public informed…”_
So......the FDA admits they're still learning about the safety and effectiveness of Covid vaccines, but they're trying to force everyone (including children to get them _now._


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> In a direct contradiction to the lip service that was spewed and touted in the media back in 2020, it seems the FDA no longer wants transparency to the general pubic.
> 
> *In response to a Freedom of Information Act request (FOIA) filed over three months ago, in August of 2021, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has asked a federal judge for 55 years to review its data before releasing it to the public in its entirety.*
> The data refers to the FDA’s decision to license what is now known as the Comirnaty vaccine against Covid-19, produced by Pfizer in collaboration with BioNTech. Back in November of 2020, when considering Pfizer-BioNTech’s request for emergency use authorization (EUA) of
> ...



*Emphisis mine*

What the hell?  55 years???

Here's the original source:   FDA asks for 55 years to release data on Pfizer's COVID vaccine

Excerpt:

Meanwhile, a group of over 30 academics, professors, and scientists had submitted a request for the data the FDA had pledged to provide for public perusal. The group, known as the Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency (PHMPT) includes reputed professionals such as Professor Harvey Risch, an epidemiologist at Yale School of Public Health, and others affiliated with Harvard, UCLA, and Brown.​​When a month passed without a response from the FDA, Siri & Glimstad LLP filed a lawsuit on behalf of PHMPT against the FDA requesting that the “Court enter an order requiring the FDA to produce all documents and data submitted by Pfizer … 108 days from today,” noting that, “This 108-day period is the same amount of time it took the FDA to review the responsive documents for the far more intricate task of licensing Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine.”​​...​In its response, the FDA wrote that:​​“FDA proposes to process and produce the non-exempt portions of responsive records at a rate of 500 pages per month,” at which rate the entire body of data it intends to release (which is only the non-exempt portions) will not be released before the year 2076.​​​​...​​


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> One is forced to ask WHY?




Below is their reasoning for the timeline.   Apparently FDA doesn't have adequate computer tech.  Must be that they employ a few clerks stuck in an office with reams of printouts they'll have to read line-by-line for the next 55 years.


The FDA added that due to the nature of the data, it would be obligated to take especial care with releasing it in order to avoid compromising “confidential business and trade secret information of Pfizer or BioNTech…” which meant that it would have to go through the data “on a line-by-line basis.”​​​​.​


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 18, 2021)

This should be a wake up moment and people should be asking WHY.

What are they so afraid of that they want 55 years????

Has any other vaccine or medication asked for such an outrageous amount of time?

Wait, let me answer that one. No.

Now I'm more concerned for family and friends who have been vaccinated. 

This is suspect and proof they are hiding something, and no, it's not a "conspiracy theory".


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 18, 2021)

Man they're treating that data like the JFK files. 55 years until full disclosure. No.

They got their gift of standard regulatory exemptions, emergency use declarations etc.

I noticed they want to cap the amount of pages released to 500 a month. I'm sure theres' been lawsuits, investigations etc where companies and/or agencies handed over documents thousands at at a time.


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2021)

The truly scary thing about this is that there will still be people who will comply and take the vaccines and booster shots. This should indeed be a wakeup call to everyone. I hope it will be for some, at least. Your government does not care about you! 55 years! That's insanity.


----------

